# H3 New Navigator



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

H3 have released a new Navigator, apparently called "Tactical Shadow"







similar to the P6500 but with a steel / PVD case, has a nice red second hand









Can you get this model Roy??


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I do not see why not, I can ask the distributor if you wish ?


----------

